# My Current N Scale Collection



## Collector Canine (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello all! You all may remember me as "that one guy that barged in many months ago asking about toy train track."

Since that post, I have amassed a (currently very small) model train collection. I bought a single lot on eBay towards the end of January and that's been my whole collection since. I do plan on expanding my collection once I have the money to do so. I also have yet to acquire track to run them, but hopefully I shall soon!

The loco is an Atlas/Kato from the early 90s, as I have learned from my research. eBay seller said it was running and my own testing has confirmed that the motor does run and the wheels do turn, but I shall probably post an update on that once I can get my hands on track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess you have a transformer?
To just start with a small loop of track, is not that expensive?
What track will you be looking for?


----------



## Collector Canine (Jan 6, 2022)

I have Transformers, but not the kind that you're talking about. lol

I was thinking about Kato Unitrack, but a friend of mine has offered to give me all of his Bachmann E-Z Track and the associated transformer/controller for free since he's replaced it all with more realistic track on his layout. I'm still considering whether or not I should take him up on his offer.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You certainly should accept the gift of the EZ track and
Power pack. You may not want to build a layout around
it, but you can test and run your locos on it until you
start to actually build your new layout.

In the meantime, you should take the shells off of
your locos, clean the old lube from the gearing and
replace it with pastic friendly 'grease' and 'oils'
from Labelle's which is available at hobby shops.
While you are at it, clean the loco wheels so they'll
have good electrical contact with the track.

Don


----------



## Collector Canine (Jan 6, 2022)

I have actually already cleaned the singular loco I got. I didn't even have to do too much cleaning as it seems like the previous owner had done so before sending it to me. The thing was near-spotless inside when I opened it up for the first time.

I have been doing all of that about every three months or so since.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Free is a good price.
Like Don said, take it to make a loop to run. Do you have room for a 4x8 sheet of plywood?
If you win the big one you can buy the Kato and give him back the Bachmann, if he wants it.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

When you said you were doing maintenance on your loco every 3 months, I hope you're not adding lubricant each time, as that could end up being worse than running it 'dry'. To much oil and/ or grease can really gunk up the works...

Also, I'd definately take the free track. Everybody hates on Bachmann, sometimes for good reason, but EZ track works fine. The turnouts can be a little finicky, but It will give you a working line until you get 'better' track.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Question…why would you need to do maintenance every 3 months, when you don’t have track to even run it on yet?


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

Warning about the B-mann EZ track. It's not nickel silver and will have to be cleaned before each time you want to run a train. But being it's free, go for it. It'll get your trains running around.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

REdington said:


> Warning about the B-mann EZ track. It's not nickel silver and will have to be cleaned before each time you want to run a train. But being it's free, go for it. It'll get your trains running around.


My EZ track is definitely nickle silver. I run trains everyday and I've only cleaned it maybe twice in 8 months. And one time it was only because of layout 'construction'. I never had a problem with it back in the 80's either. Maybe their older stuff wasn't nickle?


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

Oomowmow said:


> My EZ track is definitely nickle silver. I run trains everyday and I've only cleaned it maybe twice in 8 months. And one time it was only because of layout 'construction'. I never had a problem with it back in the 80's either. Maybe their older stuff wasn't nickle?



It's good to here that they changed it to nickel silver.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

The black roadbed EZ track is steel. The gray is nickel silver.


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

prrfan said:


> The black roadbed EZ track is steel. The gray is nickel silver.


 Thanks for letting us know how to tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Oomowmow said:


> My EZ track is definitely nickle silver. I run trains everyday and I've only cleaned it maybe twice in 8 months. And one time it was only because of layout 'construction'. I never had a problem with it back in the 80's either. Maybe their older stuff wasn't nickle?


I gotta correct myself on one point. I don't think EZ track existed yet in the 80's. I was using a black adhesive roadbed that came on a big roll. It stuck to the board and the track stuck to it. Then you had to use a hobby knife to trim the sides into the appropriate angle for your ballast. A bit of the track was Bachmann, the rest was probably atlas? Not sure, but no problems with the track, that much was correct.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Oomowmow said:


> I gotta correct myself on one point. I don't think EZ track existed yet in the 80's.


Right. EZ Track first came out in 1994.


----------

